# do you need a permit/license to keep a arctic fox?



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

hi im just wondering if you need a licence/permit to keep a arctic fox in the uk? 
many thanks 
:2thumb:


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

No, Foxes are excepted.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> In the United Kingdom you do not require any licenses to own or breed foxes.
> 
> Foxes are exempt from requiring a Dangerous wild animals license though this does not mean that if provoked they will not defend themselves and thus, being exempt from the license does not mean they do not have the potential to be dangerous.


Above taken from my website. 

This is my little girl Sapphire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-44989EZ3-g

-
Elina


----------

